# [PC-BSD] Newly installed ufs partition (PC-BSD 9.1) not recognized from within linux



## avd238 (Mar 6, 2013)

And as a result grub2 (installed with linux) refuses to launch PC-BSD simply because I cannot refer to it properly in grub.cfg. I mean no UUID is assigned and I cannot label this partition (which is /dev/sda4) and what it says is 
	
	



```
Bad magic number in superblock
```
Though I was able to mount it within linux but read only


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2013)

What does the PC-BSD forum suggest?


----------

